# Just Picked Up My 23krs.



## Ktmshorty (Oct 12, 2007)

Hello, we just picked up our 23' Roo. I'm coming off of a real bad experience with a '02 Coleman Caravan which leaked from everywhere. I must have used 20 tubes of caulk on the roof but could never ID where it leaked from. It was literally rottng away to nothing. It was a common problem and they don't make it anymore so it more so it must have been a design flaw. Anyway, I'm paranoid about leaks and plan on checking the roof on a routine basis. Are there any particular areas I should pay attention to?

Also, I'm looking for recommendations for a floor mounted wheel chuck sytem to tie two or three dirt bikes down to. Any ideas?

Looking forward to comparing notes and learning about our new Outback.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Sorry that I can't help you with your queries, but I just wanted to welcome you to _Outbackers_! Have fun with your new TT!!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Me too. No idea on the bike issue nor the leaks. Most of the Outbacks seem pretty well built and I haven't read any problems to make me think leaks would be common in any certain area. Good luck with your new camper and welcome to the site.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

KTMShorty,

There are many possible places where a roof could leak, but still most roofs never leak. Where a roof may leak is anywhere anything penetrates the surface (vent pipes, air conditioner, refrigerator vent, antennas, skylights, etc). Also where the roof membrane ends or butts up to other membrane sections. Also where the membrane may have a puncture of any kind. Also, where roof caulk isn't doing its job (gaps, dried out, etc)

So if you are going to inspect the roof, you have to be looking at the entire roof for any of the mentioned conditions, as well as for anything else that could leak. In all liklihood, your Outback will have no roof issues such as your Coleman had and you'll be fine. However, just like any roof, appropriate mainteance will be necessary to prevent leaks from occuring. All roofing materials degrade over time and a trailer is no exception.

And welcome to Outbackers.

Bill


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcome to the group. I know one thing that you mentioned may not go well on a roof and that's caulk. I have been told that caulk is a no no. Maybe you meant to say DICOR which is a self leveling compund that is mandatory for roof leaks. Fortunately I have had no leaks but I remember hearing this is the stuff to use. I think you will enjoy your OB. Ours has been great.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

WELCOME! And Congrats on your new ROO! There is actually a ROO cult around here!









We have the same set-up as you do.... two bikes in the garage (one KTM, one Honda, both full sized dirt bikes). We do not have wheel chocks on the floor - we were not sure if that would void the warrenty of the floor and no one could really answer that question for us so we decided against it. The way we load is the KTM first on the inside (closest to the cabinets) facing forward and then the Honda backed in on the outside. This gives us plenty of leaverage from the tie downs to get them secured really well. We have been down some pretty bumby forest service road and neither bike has moved.

As far as the leaking is concerned.... the first big rain our ROO sat through was a great test and we did have a little leak in the garage - took it back to the dealer who took on look at the caulking (or whatever it is) from the factory and realized that is where the leak was coming from - stripped it all of and re-sealed the roof and no more leaks. We also cover our Outback to help protect the roof. Haven't had any other issues even in the wet North West.

One of the other Roo owners on the board does have wheel chocks - Casey I think - maybe he will pipe in and tell you how he went about it!

Welcome again!

Shannon


----------



## psugrads (Feb 7, 2007)

We also have the 23krs. I also have a KTM (300 MXC). I have only taken my bike once, but we also took my son's jr50 on that trip, so we had a full size bike and a small one. I do not have any chocks as I have not used it enough to justify the expense, but did not think about the warranty issue either. that is a very good point. A set of chocks that we have in the enclosed trailer, is the kind that fold down into the floor when not is se. Those are a really nice setup, just not sure about the installation procedure for adding those in the outback.

To secure the KTM, I tied down the ktm to the handlebars and them ran another set of tie downs to the footpegs on the back D-rings. On curiosity though, for doing 2 bikes, did you guys put another set of D-rings in for tie down points, or fish the straps through the wheels and such? I thought it best to anchor the bikes in the front and back as to keep them from rolling into the door or (even worse) the side wall. I had a nightmare of the front wheel sticking out the side of the camper as I went down the road.
Thanks,

Doug


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Congrats on the new trailer!









No real advice on chocks since I don't use one. Just make sure they're rock solid if you do mount them.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

psugrads said:


> We also have the 23krs. I also have a KTM (300 MXC). I have only taken my bike once, but we also took my son's jr50 on that trip, so we had a full size bike and a small one. I do not have any chocks as I have not used it enough to justify the expense, but did not think about the warranty issue either. that is a very good point. A set of chocks that we have in the enclosed trailer, is the kind that fold down into the floor when not is se. Those are a really nice setup, just not sure about the installation procedure for adding those in the outback.
> 
> To secure the KTM, I tied down the ktm to the handlebars and them ran another set of tie downs to the footpegs on the back D-rings. On curiosity though, for doing 2 bikes, did you guys put another set of D-rings in for tie down points, or fish the straps through the wheels and such? I thought it best to anchor the bikes in the front and back as to keep them from rolling into the door or (even worse) the side wall. I had a nightmare of the front wheel sticking out the side of the camper as I went down the road.
> Thanks,
> ...


Doug,

We only use the four tie downs that were in the garage when we purchased the ROO - yes, we do end up stringing the tie downs through the wheels of each bike then to the handles. I think what keeps our bikes in place so well is the use of a shock support - I am not sure what they are called, but you can buy plastic versions of them. We just use a piece of wood that goes between the front tire and the front fender, parallel to the shocks. Once it is in place, we tighten down the straps. This not only protects the shocks from being blown out, but it also keeps the front tire from rolling. I have heard people call these wheel chocks as well, but I could not find anything similar with a search on line. I did purchase a plastic one with my bike that had knotches that stuck out to catch the shock cover, but it never did work right - the wood works much better.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!









We have no knowledge about tying anything down in the krs, but just wanted to say welcome.

We have an '03 Outback, and so far no leaks. DH does take care of the roof though. Just don't go walking up there, it really isn't built for a lot of walking. DH always uses plyboard, or something like that to distribute his weight.


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

Welcome to the Outback... and especially to a new Roo. You will enjoy the Roo and all that it can do for you. We love our Roo and use it a lot too.

Best wishes.

Donna 
aka Roo


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi KTMShorty


















Whoo Hoo! Another Roo joins the grooo...p









Congrats! You made a great choice









Enjoy and Happy Roo-ing,


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME !! Enjoy this great site and great people!!!
Dicor for the roof and regular inspecting will be the best preventative maintenance. Im pretty concerned as well but im keeping an eye on things closely.

Take Care!!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome!

Check for caulk above the clearance lights. A few lights were caulked on the sides and bottom against the wall but not the light tops.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

We have a Roo too.. The roof has not been a problem, although I have had to add that dicor stuff a couple times to a couple small cracks in the roof sealant.

Lately we have been hauling an old '83 yamaha TT600 that weighs 300 lbs, a kawi KDX220 that weighs about 225, and a Kawi Klx 125L that weighs about 200..

Needless to say our Roo's garage has been used many times and is packed FULL when we go riding/camping.

It has been a cool trailer for us.. Its not even in our thoughts to get something different..

Welcome and Congrats!

Carey


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I made a bar out of 1x1 box that spanned between the existing tie downs then welded loops made of 3/16" rod, spaced along the box tube. The two bars are attached to the tie downs using oval screw links that you can tighten to make sure they don't come loose. Sorry, I don't have a picture of it as I made it for a friend who moved to Alaska. It really didn't take much more than about three hours to make... including time to paint them.

My Roo holds a 07 Suzuki King Quad 700 and a Honda Eu3000is Generator. So, no more room for a motorcycle now days.

Take Care,

Tripp


----------



## Ktmshorty (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for all of the welcome wishes! I'm looking forward to visiting the board frequently and sharing ideas and experiences.

Thanks Again!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

First let me say hello and welcome to Outbackers. Congratulations on your new Outback. I purchased a used 2004 25FBS and after the first rain I found the carpet soaked alongside the bed. I got it dried out and took a ladder to inspect the entire roof area. I found where the edge of the rubber roof met the flashing some of the caulking was gone. Now remember this was a used unit. I simply took all the loose caulk off and reapplied new caulking along the area. I have been dry since. Other than that I have been very happy with my Outback. I believe with care and maintenance it will last me for many years to come.


----------

